# Exo Terra Fire Belly Toad/Newt Paludarium :)



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just finished it, and uploading to YouTube as I type this. Will post a build log once done. Got a great deal on this tank ($50) and couldn't resist making a fire belly toad tank. These guys are always active and doing all sorts of things haha. Let me know what you guys think. Video coming in about 5 minutes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5q1Fq1EoXk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Video uploaded. Any criticism is accepted lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a really cool looking tank. Shame the mollies will eat any eggs they lay though


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I love Fire Belly Toads. They were my first amphibian more than 20 years ago 

Your tank looks wonderful!


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty cool! I've always loved those mollies that have a red to yellow gradient. They're like $1, can't beat that


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I like it! What did you use to separate land/water?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hatmehit said:


> That's a really cool looking tank. Shame the mollies will eat any eggs they lay though


Yea but its a free planned parenthood lol.I don't want the population to grow.Its just right,right now

Sent From A Galaxy Far Far Away....


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

shiloh said:


> Pretty cool! I've always loved those mollies that have a red to yellow gradient. They're like $1, can't beat that


yes they are.plus they really PoP in the tank.

Sent From A Galaxy Far Far Away....


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I like it! What did you use to separate land/water?


Plexiglass and aquarium silicone. Five minutes of work and a two day wait for it to cure.

Sent From A Galaxy Far Far Away....


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have build pictures on my iPhone but my sister has it. I'll post them up as soon as I get it back lol. I let her borrow it as she broke her galaxy and T-Mobile sent her a new one.

Sent From A Galaxy Far Far Away....


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Uploading the pictures now. 

Sent From A Galaxy Far Far Away....


----------

